# Trend PRT router table with a Makita RP2301fc



## tbone108 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello there
I am trying to pick a table for my New Makita router.
I got the Makita because they have lasted the test of time on the Job sites. The other reason was that it came second to the festool on a top ten shoot out. I like the look of the trend pro table because it is alloy and can be used as a bench top or on legs and will load into my van ok.


----------



## tbone108 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello there
I have joined this forum because I thought it would be the last word in the world of routing. From what I have seen looking on the net America must be the biggest Router market in the world and has all the best kit to go with them. I am from Redcar England and I am looking for an alloy/ light tabe to use as a bench top or on legs and the onlt two that I can see are the Tend PRT PRO and the festool cms. I don't want to go down the festool route because I could not afford to get all the parts that make the system and the router as well. I have Makita routers but may have to get a t11 if I get the trend. Do you have Trend in the US.
Cheers


----------



## tbone108 (Mar 31, 2014)

No takers for feed back on there Trend prt Router table. I need portable and the only other table I can see is the Festool cms system but that's a big jump in price. It looks to be the best total system but thought you guys may no of another in the same mould.
I have had a bit of bother finding my way around this site so it is possible that I have posted in the wrong section.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Portable table....*

Hi N/a, There many plans on the 'net for portable router tables.

As there does not seem to too many Trend users on the forum, I would consider making a small table for the router.

It does not get simpler than my table ...


----------



## tbone108 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the reply James.
I am a working joiner and need an alloy table with fold away legs to put in my van at night, I can only see the trend and the festool that fit the bill. I was hoping to get feed back from both users.
cheers tbone.


----------



## jimidee (Apr 3, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Hi N/a, There many plans on the 'net for portable router tables.
> 
> As there does not seem to too many Trend users on the forum, I would consider making a small table for the router.
> 
> It does not get simpler than my table ...


Nice simple portable design...what did you use for the legs/base?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jimidee said:


> Nice simple portable design...what did you use for the legs/base?


Hi Jim, the table is an Oak Park table [16" x 30"], and the base is a cheap clone of the Black and Decker Workmate.

I will see if I can find pictures of the under side.


----------

